# Nexium caused heart arrhythmia



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I haven't posted here for quite some time, mainly because of my job and watching grandkids. But I wanted to tell those of you taking PPIs like Nexium or Prilosec (or taking Zantac/Ranitidine or Pepcid) that I had to discontinue taking those. I took Nexium the longest and after about five years I developed a serious heart arrhythmia (over 8500 skipped heartbeats a day...I was miserable and scared). As I began to taper off Nexium (because of the expense) and began to use only an over-the-counter antacid (calcium/magnesium), the heart arrhythmia completely disappeared. I've been able to keep heartburn at bay by avoiding heartburn trigger foods and using the same calcium;/magnesium tablets a few days a week. My heart is now fine. The cardiologist feels that all the prescription heartburn meds (whether PPIs like Prilosec or Nexium or the H2 ones such as Zantac) carry a side effect of heart arrhythmia in some people after several years, because these drugs not only decrease the amount of calcium in your body, but also magnesium (which is needed for a healthy heart). Now I have another problem. I'm getting older and have arthritis in my hip and lower back. Tylenol doesn't really cut the pain all that much, and because I don't want heartburn back, I can't take more than one Advil a day (with the same antacid). I won't ever go back on Nexium, or any other prescription heartburn med, since I don't ever want the heart arrhythmia again. Not ever! It was awful. I thought about using glucosamine too, to help with joint pain, but decided not to after I found out that that can cause heart palpitations. I don't even want to risk anything that could cause me the fear I had with heart issues.So, I'm stuck with just Tylenol and physical therapy for now. And because of my serious antibiotic allergies, I probably won't ever be able to have corrective surgery for my hip and/or lower back. Anyway, I wanted to warn you to be watchful for skipped heartbeats or palpitations, things like that, if you've taken prescription heartburn meds for a long time. It didn't do any good for me to just take additional magnesium or calcium. I had to discontinue the Nexium to get rid of the heart problems. Just thought you ought to know that some people have this as a side effect.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I have found the topical product "Biofreeze" to be VERY helpful with arthritis pain! I ordered it online. And it works wonders!It isn't sticky and it has only a mild odor right after you put it on and that mild odor wanes off after a few minutes. It has given me much relief.


----------

